# Favorite WWII Movie



## Njaco (May 26, 2009)

Ok, so heres a poll where we find out what everyone thinks is the best WWII movie ever made. Just choose one, leave your seatbacks in the upright position and no feeding Lucky!


----------



## Colin1 (May 26, 2009)

I can't see the poll


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2009)

huh? Anybody else?

I just threw a vote in there. can you see it now?


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2009)

I voted for Midway. 

I know, I know...........corny movie, bad editing, planes didn't even exist yet. But this is the movie that made me like WWII history and to this day, I enjoy watching it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2009)

I don't know there are just too many great ones that I love.

I think I will have to vote for *Das Boot*. The movie is brilliant, and has to be the most realistic submarine movie ever made if not the most realistic war movie ever made.

Some of my favorites are:


Stalingrad
Patton
The Battle of Britain
The Battle of the Bulge
A Bridge Too Far
The Bridge Over The River Kwai
The Great Escape
Sink The Bismark!
Das Boot
The Longest Day
Saving Private Ryan
Kelly's Heroes
Cross of Iron
12 O'Clock High
Tora, Tora, Tora
Midway
Bataan
Flags Of Our Fathers
The Desert Rats
Das Untergang


----------



## imalko (May 26, 2009)

Since I had to pick just one, my vote went for Enemy At The Gates, but I like several more movies listed above - Cross Of Iron, Das Boot, Bridge Too Far... - just to name the few.
I'm surprised that Der Untergang isn't on the list, though.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2009)

This a hard choice especially as I have enjoyed most of the films listed above. There is one that stands out that is not listed but then again it was not a film and that is "Band of Brothers" and it doesn't really count in this poll. There is certainly a good mix in the poll, for the older movies I really like "The Longest Day", "Battle of Britain", "Midway", "Bridge on the River Kwai" and the others of that era whereas of the modern ones I like "Saving Private Ryan", "When Trumpets Fade" and both "Letters from Iwo Jima" and "Flags of our Fathers". However film wise for me there is only one really stand out one and that is the full unedited version of *Das Boot*, an absolute classic and a fantastic film filled with tension and drama and everything else. One that captures the real feeling of what it was like to go through these events much like "Band of Brothers" does.


----------



## comiso90 (May 26, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> I voted for Midway.
> 
> I know, I know...........corny movie, bad editing, planes didn't even exist yet. But this is the movie that made me like WWII history and to this day, I enjoy watching it.



Me too... I love "Midway' (most of it) i saw it at the drive -in when i was a kid. 

The vote is for favorite not "Best" but I had to go with Das Boot.


----------



## pbfoot (May 26, 2009)

I always liked the german movie called The Bridge about a bunch of kids in 1945 Germany being ordered to hold a bridge against the americans in their hometown


----------



## Cota1992 (May 26, 2009)

Decsion Before Dawn- 1950,A German Medic spies for the Americans in 1945 in the last months of the war (and he's kitted out perfectly) real Germans, real ruins, real uniforms, real German paperwork and field police everywhere, German vehicles (The only faked things are the tanks but they are M-24s) and a bridge attack by P-47s.


----------



## evangilder (May 26, 2009)

Band of Brothers is my favorite so far, but that list has some great ones.


----------



## Colin1 (May 26, 2009)

True
it's a tough call, it's good to see both the films I voted for in both categories are neck out in front but voting for one meant I had to leave a good handful that I liked equally, behind.


----------



## Doughboy (May 26, 2009)

Valkyrie, followed closely by Das Boot.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 26, 2009)

The list has about 20 of my all time favorites, but SPR gets my vote. I've watched the entire movie at least 40 times; the assault on Omaha Beach about 100 times.

TO


----------



## imalko (May 26, 2009)

Just to mention...There is another thread like this already, only that one is without the poll.


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2009)

Thats why I did the poll - just for fun!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 26, 2009)

I picked The Longest Day, though there are others that I like. TLD had a good cast, focused on pretty much the entire operation, and showed multiple perspectives, not just one side.


----------



## ortonablue (May 26, 2009)

Enemy at the Gates was the best movie on this list, however Band Of Brothers is my favorite mini-series, movie, tv show , or anything on TV ever, but i agree with Gnomey, it is not suited for this category. I now realize I have some catching up to do as I never seen over half of the movies listed, mostly all older ones.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 26, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> I picked The Longest Day, though there are others that I like. TLD had a good cast, focused on pretty much the entire operation, and showed multiple perspectives, not just one side.



One of my favorites as well, but with the inexplicable exeption of the Canadian assault on Juno Beach. 

TO


----------



## Doughboy (May 26, 2009)

ortonablue said:


> Enemy at the Gates was the best movie on this list, however Band Of Brothers is my favorite mini-series, movie, tv show , or anything on TV ever, but i agree with Gnomey, it is not suited for this category. I now realize I have some catching up to do as I never seen over half of the movies listed, mostly all older ones.


I like Enemy at the Gates also.


----------



## Amsel (May 26, 2009)

I really enjoyed watching: The Thin Red Line.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 26, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> One of my favorites as well, but with the inexplicable exeption of the Canadian assault on Juno Beach.
> 
> TO



Never understood that either.


----------



## comiso90 (May 26, 2009)

ortonablue said:


> Enemy at the Gates was the best movie on this list, however Band Of Brothers is my favorite mini-series, movie, tv show , or anything on TV ever, but i agree with Gnomey, it is not suited for this category. I now realize I have some catching up to do as I never seen over half of the movies listed, mostly all older ones.




Really? I thought "Enemy at the Gates" was very mediocre and didn't do the real story justice.

Try "Cross of Iron", "Das Boot", "Stalangrad".. ...


----------



## Von Frag (May 26, 2009)

Don't ban me please, but has anyone seen the Spike Lee warflik Miracle at St. something or other? Is it any good? (VonFrag ducks for cover from the inevitable incoming.)


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2009)

Another question. One movie that isn't listed that I also like to watch is The Big Red One. I like it in the since it's a war movie and it entertains me, nothing more, and not for historical accuracy or social commentary. Thoughts on that movie?


----------



## Wildcat (May 27, 2009)

Some great movies on the list, however my all time favourite is "Too late the hero" 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy2j7nVrkT0_


----------



## trackend (May 27, 2009)

A very hard choice as film making has changed so much over the years as has censorship but for ground breaking as the first fiilm to attempt to depict modern warfare and the cost payed by those involved. I will go for the 1930 
*All Quite on the Western Front* with Lew Ayres (not the awfull remake) .
To make a film that displayed the patriotic fever that gripped nations and reality of the war at that time was very brave, considering how the world was politically in the 30's. if you havent read the book by Erich Maria Remarque I can recommend it(imo it's really good ).
Of the more up to date films *Das Boot *and *Schindlers List *are my favorites with the last scene (avaiable on u tube) from 
*Oh What a Lovely War *as the most poiniant ever made, even more so at this time of rememberance.


----------



## Njaco (May 27, 2009)

Sorry for not posting some of those other movie - kinda slipped my mind. But I may have to make a poll for "Favorite WWI" movie and maybe Korea and Vietnam. Should be interesting.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 27, 2009)

Von Frag said:


> Don't ban me please, but has anyone seen the Spike Lee warflik Miracle at St. something or other? Is it any good? (VonFrag ducks for cover from the inevitable incoming.)



Don't waste your money. My hat's off to the guys of the 92nd (if I'm remembering my unit right), but Spike Lee sucks and ruins everything he touches. Its awful.

Voted for "When Trumpets Fade", myself.


----------



## johnbr (May 27, 2009)

The Big Red One is not on the list it was a good.


----------



## comiso90 (May 27, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Another question. One movie that isn't listed that I also like to watch is The Big Red One. I like it in the since it's a war movie and it entertains me, nothing more, and not for historical accuracy or social commentary. Thoughts on that movie?



The best part of The Big Red One was that many of the scenes and conversations really happened.

I think Lee Marvin and Mark Hamil were terrible casting mistakes and over all, the movie tried too hard and never really hit the mark. I wouldn't mind seeing it again though.


.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 27, 2009)

Lee Marvin wasn't nearly so badly cast as Mark Hamil.


----------



## comiso90 (May 27, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Lee Marvin wasn't nearly so badly cast as Mark Hamil.



IMO Hamil was terrible but Lee Marvin was just a poor choice. Not only was Lee too old but I never believed he was the character, i saw him as "Lee Marvin" Sometimes a celebrity is too type cast into their own persona for a role.

case in point.. John Wayne wanted the role of Patton.. The Duke rocks, but he would have been a poor choice.

.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 27, 2009)

Granted. But I'll take Lee Marvin as a crusty WW2 sarge any day over Mark Hamil....as anything.


----------



## Cromwell (May 27, 2009)

I might be missing it in the list, but I enjoyed 'The Eagle Has Landed' very much

Also

'Ice Cold in Alex' - Look out for the Heineken Beer at the End - mmmmmmm beer

'Band of Brothers' - Very Good Film - or more correctly series of episodes.


Cromey


----------



## Von Frag (May 27, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Don't waste your money. My hat's off to the guys of the 92nd (if I'm remembering my unit right), but Spike Lee sucks and ruins everything he touches. Its awful.
> 
> Voted for "When Trumpets Fade", myself.



Thanks for the heads up Rabid.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 27, 2009)

I liked several on the list but I picked Saving Private Ryan.
I remember leaving the theatre and watching how people were still affected by the movie.
Myself included.


Wheelsup


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 27, 2009)

Again it's not on the list and may not qualify as a Movie but I vote for Band of Brothers as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2009)

johnbr said:


> The Big Red One is not on the list it was a good.



Ah I love that movie! Thought that could be because I spent 6 years in the 1st and earned a combat patch from them. 

Good movie though!


----------



## Cromwell (May 27, 2009)

Aha ! So .... you are actually naming yourself 'The Eagle Has Landed' 

Did you like the film ? I thought Rober Duval was superb - should it be on the list ? 

Some other bits were a bit naff - but it was funny (in an ironic way) when Larry Hagman was shot by the woman and then toasted by his own grenade (you may remember)




DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ah I love that movie! Thought that could be because I spent 6 years in the 1st and earned a combat patch from them.
> 
> Good movie though!


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 27, 2009)

Voted for Saving Private Ryan... But i also like Saints and Soldiers (maybe thats because there's a Mormon character  )


----------



## comiso90 (May 27, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Granted. But I'll take Lee Marvin as a crusty WW2 sarge any day over Mark Hamil....as anything.



True... do you want a mouth full sh!t or do you want a mouth full of sh!it with peanuts?

Lee was awesome... but not in this role

He was GREAT in the old Twilight Zone episode.


----------



## comiso90 (May 27, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> Voted for Saving Private Ryan... But i also like Saints and Soldiers (maybe thats because there's a Mormon character  )



You realize the whole movie was produced a by Mormons?

.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 27, 2009)

Where Eagles Dare has some pretty good fight scenes in it. 

I voted for Tora, Tora, Tora, for it's tons of aviation flying. It has one of the best dogfights I have seen on film, excepting some of the BOB movies or maybe the "Baa Baa Black Sheep" tv show.

I like Longest Day a lot too, and The Bridge Over The River Kwai is pretty great. Really a lot of the movies on the list make good viewing.


In the future, I hope Peter Jackson's Dambusters turns out well (Would love to see all those bombers), and maybe Lucas can get his CGI together for Red Tails.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 28, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Another question. One movie that isn't listed that I also like to watch is The Big Red One. I like it in the since it's a war movie and it entertains me, nothing more, and not for historical accuracy or social commentary. Thoughts on that movie?




The Big red One is worth it at least for the sunset shot of the German soldier running away from the cross with the MP-40 sling bouncing around- it's been at least a decade since I've seen it but I remeber that part (and I think it's the only movie off hand that covers the French fighting the Americans in North Africa during Torch)

I'm also surprised at the good reviews of Enemy at the Gates- I was very dissappointed in it and with the cheesy ending. There were small parts and pieces I liked and I thought Ed Harris was good in his role but it just went too hollywood at the end...The once scene that stands out for cheesiness is the cgi scene of german HQ-The Germans are fighting tooth and nail and here's these orderly rows of CGI Mark IVs- clean and doing nothing outside HQ. Small detail but it stuck with me. I could have been a much better movie.
Stalingrad is a much better movie on the subject.
I guess I'm showing my age.
Art


----------



## Lucky13 (May 28, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Ok, so heres a poll where we find out what everyone thinks is the best WWII movie ever made. Just choose one, leave your seatbacks in the upright position and no feeding Lucky!



And why bl**dy not if I may ask? I'm fricking starving and I've had about up to here (shows with hand against throat) with this blasted dry food stuff thingy....and those bones only taste like old leather!

Btw, I don't see Flying Leathernecks on the list....


----------



## Njaco (May 28, 2009)

Sorry if I couldn't put them all up. My brain fried after awhile and I wanted to save some to toss in the Worst thread - just for arguments sake.

Anybody like "Red Ball Express" with Sidney Poitier?


----------



## Thorlifter (May 28, 2009)

Truthfully, I have only seen that once and it's been years so I really don't remember it.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2009)

Some damn fine movies on the list......I went with Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## javlin (May 28, 2009)

12 o'clock high for me.I have seen it in the last 3 months and just remember how well scripted,written and acted it was.


----------



## drgondog (May 28, 2009)

my favorites in category are 12 O'Clock high for air war, Band of Brothers for ground and Das Boot for Sea. I didn't see either Band of Brothers or Command Decision in the list.

All very well edited for realism, excellent acting and portrayal of the events and stresses of combat.

I voted 12 O'Clock high because not only were all the subplots more or less true events (as Band of Brothers) but it was about the 8th AF in a real period of trial when the Battle of Germany was not yet 'won'. Command Decision was another very realistic portrayal.

Lay and Bartlett did a great job of weaving the early 1943 true stories into one bomb group and series of events

Band of Brothers and Lonesome Dove are probably my two favorite movies of all time - but 12 O'Clock High for this forum makes more sense.


----------



## comiso90 (May 28, 2009)

Cota1992 said:


> T
> I'm also surprised at the good reviews of Enemy at the Gates- I was very dissappointed in it and with the cheesy ending. There were small parts and pieces I liked and I thought Ed Harris was good in his role but it just went too hollywood at the end...The once scene that stands out for cheesiness is the cgi scene of german HQ-The Germans are fighting tooth and nail and here's these orderly rows of CGI Mark IVs- clean and doing nothing outside HQ. Small detail but it stuck with me. I could have been a much better movie.
> Stalingrad is a much better movie on the subject.
> I guess I'm showing my age.
> Art



I think it appeals more to people who werent familiar with the actual story before they saw the movie... even though it's not an American film, it stuck me as typical, formulated Hollywood fare.

It's such a cool story that perhaps people are in love with the story, the special effects and grand studio sets but ignore the production, casting and acting.

*I think you should have to had seen 70% of the movies on the list before you can cast a vote!*



.


----------



## fly boy (May 28, 2009)

haven't seen to many war movies but private ryan and bridge too far are pretty good


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 28, 2009)

Just noticed that "The Purple Heart" (1944) is not on the list. 

Based on the true story of eight captured Doolittle Raiders who were put on "trial" by the Japanese. Fictionalized of course, but one of the great American propaganda movies of WW II. An all-time favorite of mine.

TO


----------



## fly boy (May 28, 2009)

drgondog said:


> Band of Brothers and Lonesome Dove are probably my two favorite movies of all time - but 12 O'Clock High for this forum makes more sense.



isn't band of bothers a tv show aired only on june sixth and dec7th?


----------



## Thorlifter (May 28, 2009)

1. it is a 13 part TV show and not a movie
2. It's not just aired on those dates. Several channels will air it from time to time throughout the year.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 28, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> I think it appeals more to people who werent familiar with the actual story before they saw the movie... even though it's not an American film, it stuck me as typical, formulated Hollywood fare.
> 
> It's such a cool story that perhaps people are in love with the story, the special effects and grand studio sets but ignore the production, casting and acting.
> 
> ...



I can count on one hand the number of movies on the list I have not seen.
The thing that kills me about Enemy at the Gates is the ending to the real deal is a hundred times better then the movie- You've got a real shot through a scope (Been done to death in other movies but here it happened)
Could have had a real sniper duel...oh well I will stop beating this dead horse!

The Purple Heart is also high on my lists, one of the few movies I ever saw made my Dad cry.
I also liked The Highest Honor as well.


----------



## Cromwell (May 28, 2009)

Ice Cold in Alex

OK, am I the only one who saw this Film ? 


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/4d/Ice_Cold_In_Alex.jpg


----------



## drgondog (May 28, 2009)

fly boy said:


> isn't band of bothers a tv show aired only on june sixth and dec7th?



It was produced as a multi session presentation of one hour episodes (including interviews with Easy Company survivors who were very well played in this 'cable production' first on (IIRC) Discovery Channel. It was not released to public theatres but went immediately as a very expensive DVD...and shows up every year multiple times on cable

It wasn't a "TV" show per se just as Lonesome Dove wasn't either. 

I really don't care how others wish to classify it - as collectively they were the best in show for 'All Time War Movie and Western" (for me).

BTW I didn't see Sahara (Bogart) on the List.. oops I just found it.


----------



## Colin1 (May 28, 2009)

Cromwell said:


> Ice Cold in Alex
> 
> OK, am I the only one who saw this Film ?


No
I saw it too. Good film, alot of the black and white ones are. I remember the bit with Anthony Quayle (playing the German) in the press-up position holding the truck up on his back while the rest of the crew relocated the fallen jack; big, strapping lad playing a big, strapping Aryan but that would take some doing!


----------



## Cromwell (May 28, 2009)

OK well at risk of being pedantic (well you know me) I think the rock was crumbling but not actually giving way altogether - but yes in reality he would have been in for a hard time


Beer : I said Heineken, but I think it was actually a CARLSBERG (honest - go take a look if you want)


In fact I believe that the clip was used in an advert for Carlsberg at some point when discovered *many* years later.


BTW Quayle may have been a Strapping Lad - and I think Sims was a Strapping Lass only in a different way 


I better stop before I embarrass myself any further 





Colin1 said:


> No
> I saw it too. Good film, alot of the black and white ones are. I remember the bit with Anthony Quayle (playing the German) in the press-up position holding the truck up on his back while the rest of the crew relocated the fallen jack; big, strapping lad playing a big, strapping Aryan but that would take some doing!


----------



## Cromwell (May 28, 2009)

THE TRUE GLORY - From D-Day to the Fall of Berlin

Anyone seen this ? I have it on DVD bought via The Mail

It is the Official narrative of D-Day and onwards, narrated in part by good old Ike himself AND it was produced Before VJ Day ! (ie still fighting the Japanese if you please)

Good Film - try to get a copy of you can com-padres


Cromey


----------



## muller (Jun 1, 2009)

I see Flags of our Fathers is in the list (Great movie!) but its companion movie, Letters from Iwo Jima, isn't. 

I think it's a much better movie! The battle for Iwo Jima from the perspective of its Japanese defenders. The subtitles might put some people off as the movie is nearly entirely in Japanese, but after a few minutes you don't really notice you have to read the dialogue. I'd highly recommend it.

BTW, I voted for Das Boot.


----------



## VBF-13 (Oct 28, 2013)

Late entry, _Run Silent, Run Deep _ (_1958_).


----------



## VBF-13 (Oct 28, 2013)

_The Caine Mutiny_ (_1954_) is another must-see. If you want, I can make a list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2013)

What about Catch 22? Haven't chosen, but Saving Private Ryan, Battle of Britain, Tora, Tora, Tora, Das Boot all among my favourites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Oct 30, 2013)

Wasn't "Catch 22" Korean War?


----------



## tyrodtom (Oct 30, 2013)

Catch 22 was supposed to have taken place in WW2 Italy.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 30, 2013)

Ah-hah!! Thanks!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2013)

Fantastic clip from Catch 22; theme of the film at 1:33...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLMDIlxUa58_


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2013)

Great stuff. Haven't seen that movie since the early 1970's - must get a copy on DVD.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 31, 2013)

"Das Boot" is my favorite WW2 movie. A tie is "Band of Brothers". 
Second is "In Which We Serve". Noel Coward made a fine movie, albeit, propaganda.
"The Cruel Sea" is another fine flick.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2013)

I was looking over the list and saw "A Bridge Too Far" and it reminded me of two movies that I don't think have been mentioned.

Matter of fact, I had to look one of them up, since it's been so long since I've seen it. That movie was "The Bridge" and was about a group of Hitler-Youth that were ordered to hold a bridge against advancing Americans. It was black and white, I think made in the late 50's and was a pretty good movie. I think I'm going to look around and see if I can find a copy to watch again.

The other movie was "The Bridge at Remagen" which, I thought, was pretty good.


----------

